# Transfer to Dubai Police



## francescamitson (Sep 2, 2010)

I am currently a serving police officer with Essex Police in the UK, and on my fifth year of service. My husband and I are regular visitors to Dubai, and are seriously considering a permanent move to Dubai.

I would be very grateful if anyone could let me know if there are any opportunities within Dubai Police for experienced British police officers like myself, and/or how I can make contact with the force in Dubai.

I have contacted the generic email address on their website but really need more a specific point of contact.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I think you have to be an Emirati.


----------



## Skipper.O (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't actually think that a police officer has to be from "pure" emirati descent, 'cause every now and then you can read in Gulf News that a non emirati police officer made an arrest. (i.e. Yemini police sergeant).

Probably fluent arabic language skills are mandatory.

Try the job opportunity section on Dubai police website:

zzz.dubaipolice.gov.ae/dp/english/main.jsp

There is a telephone # mentioned +971 4 316 3156 – +971 4 348 1385

Replace the zzz with www in the a.m. url


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

What kind of career would be on offer for an expat? I'm just curious cause all I see the police do is stand around and try to look cool! I've had a few dealings with them but for the most part, they were really unhelpful and came across as quite impatient and rude!

@francescamitson - I think a lot of people would actually love to see western policemen/ women here. The language barrier is a massive problem when dealing with the police but so far, I've only ever met Arab policemen/ women.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe they have to be GCC nationals.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

francescamitson said:


> I would be very grateful if anyone could let me know if there are any opportunities within Dubai Police for experienced British police officers like myself, and/or how I can make contact with the force in Dubai.


Not much of a detective then? 

(Only kidding)

The rank and file "bobbies" do seem to be mostly Emirati or from Yemen. Personally, my limited experience of them has been fairly positive (not 100%, mind) despite their inital aloof presence.

There are British police or ex-police working for the authorities here, especially undercover in the cities more popular nightclubs and bars. Also once met a retired copper now working at a police training facility in Al Ain. How you would get these positions though, I've no idea.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

wandabug said:


> Maybe they have to be GCC nationals.


Yemen isn't in the GCC....

OP I have a couple of numbers of UK guys (serious fraud squad) who work with UAE Police, send me a PM and I'll share them with you.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> Not much of a detective then?
> 
> (Only kidding)
> 
> ...


The two that pulled me over this morning were originally from Egypt.
I made a point of asking them, after they of course asked me a few questions.
And let me go with a warning cause I jumped a red light


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

I thought the average cop on the beat was from pretty much any Arab country.
Salaries aren't particularly attractive which might explain the larger proportion of Yemenis, Egyptians - high salary compared to being a cop in Yemen or Egypt.
I expect Dubai Police would recruit via Arab-language sources, probably not an advert in UK newspaper classifieds.

If you can make a connection via Mr Capp suggestions, that's likely to be your best way in.


----------



## dubaideedee (Sep 10, 2010)

My sisters husband is in the police at home and at one stage (a few years ago now) she looked into him working here and i remember her saying at the time that Uk Police force had some transfer scheme with UAE police force. Will ask her and come back to you. Thay didnt pursue it anyhow. I understood that ex police/army personnell often work in security here....not on the doors (!) but in other high tech areas.


----------

